
Show HN: Offset My Ride – Donate to CarbonFund to Offset Your Uber/Lyft Rides - a5huynh
http://offsetmyride.io
======
DrScump
Is there a reason why Carbonfund is unknown to Charity Navigator?

~~~
ianjanicki
Here you go:
[https://www.charitynavigator.org/index.cfm?bay=search.summar...](https://www.charitynavigator.org/index.cfm?bay=search.summary&orgid=12315)

~~~
DrScump
I searched using "carbonfund" as a term and got zero results (and still do).
Very odd.

------
ianjanicki
Hey friends. Thanks for trying our app. Would love some feedback on your
experience!

